# Long term rentals or real estate agents.



## Gringo78 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm planning on moving to Playa del Carmen the 2nd week of December. 

Curious as to where everyone who is renting long term (6+ months) found their apartments. 

I plan on renting an AirBnb for a couple weeks when first arriving but would like some insight on where to look or what the best real estate agencies are in the area so I can get a head start.

I would like to be in the main areas within walking/bicycling distance to the beach as I don't plan on purchasing a vehicle. Centro, Colosio, Playacar 1, Downtown, Coco and Little Italy etc.

My budget is pretty wide open but trying to keep it near or below 11000mxn. Just looking for a 1 bedroom apartment with decent internet (i work online) and a/c. 

I know this is probably a worn down topic but just curious what avenue everyone else took. 

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

My dos centavos, unlike the USA where someone has to take classes and pass a state test to become a real estate agent in Mexico anyone could hang a sign on their front door and sell/ rent properties...Take the time to find a reputable agent........then you will also have unscrupulous landlords ............good luck


----------



## Gringo78 (Oct 25, 2017)

I appreciate the honesty!

I am definitely going into this rental hunt with both eyes wide open as I have heard similar things on these forums. Hoping I don't get the deceptive and capricious landlord everyone speaks of :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Playa del Carmen, Mexico forum


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

As others have already said: renter or buyer beware. Just as there are no compulsory disclosures upon purchasing property, there are none when renting from an individual. The one advantage of dealing with a reputable rental agency is that, if you and your landlord sign a lease, the terms are set out in writing, and then it's not valid unless it's in English and Spanish.
I'll spare you the horror stories; use your imagination for coming up with worst case scenarios. The worst one I've seen lately is the wall collapsing into the living room and the landlord refusing to fix it.
During the rainy season.


----------



## Gringo78 (Oct 25, 2017)

@ Zorro2017

Appreciate the link but you cannot register with this forum anymore. It has been disabled by the admin.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Google this: (lots of information) "playa del carmen rentals long-term"


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gringo78 said:


> @ Zorro2017
> 
> Appreciate the link but you cannot register with this forum anymore. It has been disabled by the admin.


You mean they are refusing new members? That's odd as it is owned by realtors who love making money. You can still browse the topics right? I just went and logged right in.


----------



## Gringo78 (Oct 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> You mean they are refusing new members? That's odd as it is owned by realtors who love making money. You can still browse the topics right? I just went and logged right in.


Yea seems when you click register it takes you to a page that says "Sorry, registration has been disabled by the administrator." I was thinking the same. I can still browse though. Either way, thanks for the link.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gringo78 said:


> Yea seems when you click register it takes you to a page that says "Sorry, registration has been disabled by the administrator." I was thinking the same. I can still browse though. Either way, thanks for the link.


For the best, that forum is a real cesspool, if you think the political discussions here get a little nasty go there and look. I can't believe the moderators allow the flaming and bashing that goes on there.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> My dos centavos, unlike the USA where someone has to take classes and pass a state test to become a real estate agent in Mexico anyone could hang a sign on their front door and sell/ rent properties...Take the time to find a reputable agent........then you will also have unscrupulous landlords ............good luck


Yes, this is unfortunate but common. When I flew from Queretaro to Baja I met with a small company that manages property like a realtor to show me an apartment that I was going to sign off on to rent. The apartment was not done with the painting/cleaning, the refrigerator that it came with was not there but stated it all would be ready by the time I started moving in. This was not the case had to take the apartment as it was as I had no other option. I remained firm about the refrigerator as they said I could find one cheap around here. I pressure them and they obtained one within a few days. 

Other issues I had with them is that they weren't sure which meters belong to which apartments. Also the gas cylinders they provided weren't actually own by the property but a previous tenant who had left them there. One day he came by to take them back and the owner of the property ended up buying them from him. So do yourself a favor and find a reputable realtor.


----------

